# New Video, New decoy, Tried and True Company



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

G&H Decoys introduced the REVOLUTION back in October; bringing realistic movement and the dependability you've grown to trust out of the G&H name to field GOOSE hunting.

Check out our new video showing off this new decoy in action. 
This video was produced and Narrated by FINAL DESCENT's front man, BRAD CLAY!
G&H DECOYS is a proud sponsor of Brad and the FINAL DESCENT team!

*HONKER*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvYeYdV ... CQ&index=2


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Um...no thank you.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone at G&H's product development department even hunt? Those decoys don't look good or move well, nothing "revolutionary" about them other than another unbelievably bad product from G&H.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Seriously, do you guys like wasting money on R and D? You guys keep amazing my on the new crap you come out with. Its a waste on money. You will be lucky to sell 10. You guys should start listening to your buyers. Make something we want.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

What's comical is he never responds to any of the negative comments and starts any conversations with anyone on what G/H could possibly do to increase business. They must be hurting if they have to come up with all this gimmicky crap for sales.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

johnsd16 said:


> Does anyone at G&H's product development department even hunt? Those decoys don't look good or move well, nothing "revolutionary" about them other than another unbelievably bad product from G&H.


Because you can't defend crap.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I am glad that I am not trying to sell these. It takes me long enough to get my deeks out and looking good then to worry about charging these up. When I see a bunch of geese on the ground going into seizure then I will buy a few.


----------

